# New male Mbuna



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

F1 Metriaclima Aurora 'pombo rocks' Juvie









F1 Pseudotropheus Ndumbi

















Pseudotropheus flavus


















F1 Metriaclima zebra BB "chilumba" (Luwino Reef) Juvie

















OB Juvie









F1 Metriaclima zebra long pelvic Mdoka









Joanjohnsonae









And my favourite so far!!!

Cynotilapia sp. Hara Gallireya Reef


----------



## electyellowdude (Feb 18, 2010)

i kinda like the Joanjohnsonae and the hara. cool looking hybrid!


----------



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

Sorry hybrid?


----------



## MattyP (Feb 25, 2010)

Malawi Marc you ALWAYS have INSANE pictures.
I think I have been looking at these same pictures 
for like 1hr lol. Anyways what kind of lighting are 
you using...? All your Blues are Popping like crazy?!?!


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

So, I've been checking these photos out on our iPad, where you can easily enlarge them by spreading two fingers across the screen. Well I can enlarge these suckers to fill the screen and more, and they still look amazing! Simply awesome. The Hara is my favorite too.


----------



## 3kgtchic (Apr 16, 2010)

wow very amazing looking fish you have!
:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Malawi_Marc said:


> Sorry hybrid?


My guess is he/she(?) thinks the OB is a hybrid. It is a common misconception that all OB's are hybrids.


----------



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments, i turn the tank lights off when taking pictures and set the colour to vivid+ helps make the colours pop 

regarding the hybrid comment I'm still confused, fogelhund u agree about it could because of the OB? Strange comment though hehe


----------



## bottomdweller (May 26, 2010)

Beautiful photos Marc, the blues come out so well in all the pics.
Very Nice =D>


----------



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

bottomdweller said:


> Beautiful photos Marc, the blues come out so well in all the pics.
> Very Nice =D>


Thanks, I'll post a few more pics today


----------



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

Here's a few more 

F1 Cynotilapia sp. "chinyankwazi"

















F1 Metriaclima zebra BB "chilumba" (Luwino Reef)

















F1 Metriaclima zebra 'nkhata Bay"









F1 Metriaclima zebra long pelvic Mdoka


----------



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

[Labidochromis sp. "Mbamba" Hard to focus on him because of his colour 









Cynotilapia afra Red Dorsal 









F1 Metriaclima Aurora 'pombo rocks' 









Cynotilapia sp "lion" Lion's Cove"on the turn 









Joanjohnsonae and some poo :Ã‚Â£


----------



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

Couple more of the Hara


----------



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

Does it really have red teeth?


----------



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

Think the New Life Spectrum has died his teeth red


----------



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

Here's a few more for anyone interested 

My tank
_click the pics_









More fishes 
_click the pics_


----------



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

Well happy one of my pics won photo of the month on

www.malawiforum.co.uk


----------



## Franceschi (Jul 5, 2010)

Amazing pics!!! Congrats!!


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

great pics and fishes :thumb:


----------



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

A few more


----------

